# Beer



## Tommy Tainant

Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.

She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.






It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage. 

But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.







Shipyard

So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?


----------



## Muhammed

Bud is much better than bud light.

Drink it ice cold.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Bud sucks

I've been a Samuel Adams guy for as long as I remember


----------



## there4eyeM

German beers are the measure.


----------



## Compost

I especially like their IPA.

Tommy, just use the Bud Light for cooking.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?



/---- Light beer is for guys who don't want to be seen drinking sparkling designer water.  My friends and I went to a German beer garden for a little R&R when one of us ordered a Bud Light. We publicly humiliated him into trying a Lager. He actually enjoyed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Weatherman2020

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?





Tommy Tainant said:


> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?


Democrats drink the piss.


----------



## jon_berzerk

god is great

beer is good

and 

people are crazy -Billy Currington


----------



## there4eyeM

So, now politics and 'God' have been dragged into a simple discussion about beer!


----------



## jon_berzerk

and humor


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?


Bud Light is only good for catching slugs in the garden.


----------



## williepete

What planet did I wake up on? I agree with TT on something. 

It's a national embarrassment that Bud, Bud Light, Coors and the rest of the carbonated piss water beer brands top the sales when for a few cents more per bottle, you can enjoy a good handcrafted beer. 

We have two microbreweries in my small town of 60,000. No reason to drink piss water.


----------



## there4eyeM

[/QUOTE]Bud Light is only good for catching slugs in the garden.[/QUOTE]
Could be considered cruelty to animals.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

williepete said:


> What planet did I wake up on? I agree with TT on something.
> 
> It's a national embarrassment that Bud, Bud Light, Coors and the rest of the carbonated piss water beer brands top the sales when for a few cents more per bottle, you can enjoy a good handcrafted beer.
> 
> We have two microbreweries in my small town of 60,000. No reason to drink piss water.


The UK is pretty much the same. There are 3 or 4 giants that control the market and serve up bland crap for the masses. They bought up all the old regional breweries and closed down anything different. Wrexham,where I live is a traditional brewing town and all our breweries were bought up,shut down and we lost a lot of local tradition.Luckily someone was able to buy up the famous Wrexham Lager brand from Carlsberg and it is now being brewed in the town again.

There has been a resurgence in micro breweries over that last decade though and the bigger pubcos have realised that their beers are popular. Chains like Wetherspoons are always promoting new things and in fact they also have Shipyard on draught at the moment.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Muhammed said:


> Bud is much better than bud light.
> 
> Drink it ice cold.



/---- Beer should be served at room temperature and maintain its taste. If it has to be served ice cold then it's bad beer.  it's done to numb the taste buds to mask the horrible taste. Besides Bud is made from rice. Read the label then read the German Beer purity law. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Weatherman2020

45 Microbrewery's now within a half hour drive of my home.  Plus I make my own.  So little time.........so much beer.


----------



## Muhammed

Cellblock2429 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bud is much better than bud light.
> 
> Drink it ice cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /---- Beer should be served at room temperature and maintain its taste. If it has to be served ice cold then it's bad beer.  it's done to numb the taste buds to mask the horrible taste. Besides Bud is made from rice. Read the label then read the German Beer purity law.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

What does the GBP law have to do with it.

An ice cold bud is still an ice cold bud.

King of Beers.


----------



## Bonzi

My current favorite


----------



## Skull Pilot

there4eyeM said:


> German beers are the measure.





Compost said:


> I especially like their IPA.
> 
> Tommy, just use the Bud Light for cooking.


I would never use a beer or wine that I wouldn't drink for cooking


----------



## Skull Pilot

Bonzi said:


> My current favorite


Yeah IPA is all the rage now but I don't care for them


----------



## sakinago

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?



Regional acquired taste. Plus they are cheaper than imported or specialty beers. I've never liked bud (outside of bud light lines at the beach or on the boat). They are quite refreshing. Also maybe climate has something to do with it? Our summers do get hot, and in many places humid, a heavier beer is not that appetizing during that type of weather.


----------



## williepete

I like a Brownie or two on occasion. You can get them anywhere.
Low octane rating unfortunately. That's what brings me back to the microbreweries. A single pint of the local stuff packs quite a punch.


----------



## Compost

Skull Pilot said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> German beers are the measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially like their IPA.
> 
> Tommy, just use the Bud Light for cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would never use a beer or wine that I wouldn't drink for cooking
Click to expand...

To each his own.  I may be a beer snob but I've made some darn good batches of chili with watery beer as one of the ingrediants.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

williepete said:


> I like a Brownie or two on occasion. You can get them anywhere.
> Low octane rating unfortunately. That's what brings me back to the microbreweries. A single pint of the local stuff packs quite a punch.


Interesting to see it in 330ml bottles. I think the UK version is 500ml. I like Brown Ale but never took to the Newcie. Its a bit sweet for my taste.
Brown Ale is one of those that has disappeared from our pubs over the years. Pale Ale and Light Ale have also gone.Newcastle Brown is a big brand though and most places will offer it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?



  You might want to check the expiration date.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?



  What you're missing here is there are beers for all day drinking and there are beers for the pure appreciation of a quality beer.
   Drinking heavy beer all day in the hot sun just doesnt work and they really dont satisfy your thirst.


----------



## Old Yeller

Another failed thread.  BudWeiser beer(s) are Belgian. *********

Belgian *brewer* InBev acquired Anheuser-Busch in 2008 to create the massive company called Anheuser-Busch InBev (AHBIF). A spokesman for Anheuser-Busch insisted to CNNMoney that Budweiser, the beer, is thoroughly American, even though its parent company is from Belgium.May 10, 2016

Lyin' Europeans....a "spokesman".


----------



## OldLady

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?


Shipyard started as a little craft beer company and has obviously grown exponentially if you're drinking it in Scotland.  It is good, I agree.  Coors and Bud came WAY WAY before Shipyard.  It is also quite a bit more expensive than Bud or Coors.
What's a "slab?"  18 or 24?


----------



## HenryBHough

The world ended the day O'Neill's quit selling Caffrey's.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sakinago said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regional acquired taste. Plus they are cheaper than imported or specialty beers. I've never liked bud (outside of bud light lines at the beach or on the boat). They are quite refreshing. Also maybe climate has something to do with it? Our summers do get hot, and in many places humid, a heavier beer is not that appetizing during that type of weather.
Click to expand...


  I drink Miller Lite during the heat of the day simply because craft beers are to heavy.
  Once the sun goes down and it cools off a little and I dont have a fishing pole in my hand I'll enjoy a craft beer or five.


----------



## Bonzi

Skull Pilot said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah IPA is all the rage now but I don't care for them
Click to expand...

I didn't like them at first either, but, now that I'm used to them, the traditional beers taste like water


----------



## Skull Pilot

Bonzi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah IPA is all the rage now but I don't care for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't like them at first either, but, now that I'm used to them, the traditional beers taste like water
Click to expand...


Define traditional beer


----------



## Bonzi

Skull Pilot said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah IPA is all the rage now but I don't care for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't like them at first either, but, now that I'm used to them, the traditional beers taste like water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define traditional beer
Click to expand...

Bud, Bud Light, Miller, Coors, etc. I had a Heineicken recently. Terrible.


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah IPA is all the rage now but I don't care for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't like them at first either, but, now that I'm used to them, the traditional beers taste like water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define traditional beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bud, Bud Light, Miller, Coors, etc. I had a Heineicken recently. Terrible.
Click to expand...

I do like Sam Adams....


----------



## martybegan

Skull Pilot said:


> Bud sucks
> 
> I've been a Samuel Adams guy for as long as I remember



Beer to me is situational. Bud Light works good, like Corona if you are out in the sun at say the beach or a picnic. 

For camping I go with Busch cans. 

For dinner it depends on what I am eating. 

For usual mass consumption, I go with Brooklyn Lager, Newcastle, or Sam Adams.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

The states have smaller companies that brew a decent beer. I usually drink Moosehead beer out of Canada and will drink a Scottish Ale if I want something strong.

Bud, Miller and Coors are piss beer and is for cheap consumption.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Bonzi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah IPA is all the rage now but I don't care for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't like them at first either, but, now that I'm used to them, the traditional beers taste like water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define traditional beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bud, Bud Light, Miller, Coors, etc. I had a Heineicken recently. Terrible.
Click to expand...

Those are common beers but hardly traditional

I don't drink a lot of those pissy pilsners 

IPAs have been around for a long time they're just now getting popular.  I don't mind a hoppy beer but The IPAs do nothing for me because they seem to be all one note.

I'll take a Sam Adams Boston Ale any day it's just a more complex flavor palette


----------



## Skull Pilot

martybegan said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bud sucks
> 
> I've been a Samuel Adams guy for as long as I remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer to me is situational. Bud Light works good, like Corona if you are out in the sun at say the beach or a picnic.
> 
> For camping I go with Busch cans.
> 
> For dinner it depends on what I am eating.
> 
> For usual mass consumption, I go with Brooklyn Lager, Newcastle, or Sam Adams.
Click to expand...


I like a wheat beer in the summer

 Harpoon UFO or Sam Summer ales are good
Pyramid makes a lot of good wheat beers but alas they are not sold here


----------



## martybegan

Skull Pilot said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bud sucks
> 
> I've been a Samuel Adams guy for as long as I remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer to me is situational. Bud Light works good, like Corona if you are out in the sun at say the beach or a picnic.
> 
> For camping I go with Busch cans.
> 
> For dinner it depends on what I am eating.
> 
> For usual mass consumption, I go with Brooklyn Lager, Newcastle, or Sam Adams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like a wheat beer in the summer
> 
> Harpoon UFO or Sam Summer ales are good
> Pyramid makes a lot of good wheat beers but alas they are not sold here
Click to expand...


I do like a good wheat beer if I am sitting around outside during the summer. The others I listed are more for when you are doing something, like a game of can jam or cornhole.


----------



## martybegan

Skull Pilot said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah IPA is all the rage now but I don't care for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't like them at first either, but, now that I'm used to them, the traditional beers taste like water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define traditional beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bud, Bud Light, Miller, Coors, etc. I had a Heineicken recently. Terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are common beers but hardly traditional
> 
> I don't drink a lot of those pissy pilsners
> 
> IPAs have been around for a long time they're just now getting popular.  I don't mind a hoppy beer but The IPAs do nothing for me because they seem to be all one note.
> 
> I'll take a Sam Adams Boston Ale any day it's just a more complex flavor palette
Click to expand...


The funny thing is in NYC the IPA craze is finally starting to wind down. You are now seeing more Porters and Sour Beers.

I am a big fan of porters. Sour beer not so much, but they have been growing on me.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Muhammed said:


> Bud is much better than bud light.
> 
> Drink it ice cold.



yes so you don't have to taste it


----------



## Skull Pilot

martybegan said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bud sucks
> 
> I've been a Samuel Adams guy for as long as I remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer to me is situational. Bud Light works good, like Corona if you are out in the sun at say the beach or a picnic.
> 
> For camping I go with Busch cans.
> 
> For dinner it depends on what I am eating.
> 
> For usual mass consumption, I go with Brooklyn Lager, Newcastle, or Sam Adams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like a wheat beer in the summer
> 
> Harpoon UFO or Sam Summer ales are good
> Pyramid makes a lot of good wheat beers but alas they are not sold here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do like a good wheat beer if I am sitting around outside during the summer. The others I listed are more for when you are doing something, like a game of can jam or cornhole.
Click to expand...


Sam Summer in cans are a favorite of mine for drunken kayaking


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?









As the old joke go's, "how is American beer like making love in a canoe?  They're both fucking close to water!"  Yes, American beer is pretty dreadful.  The best I have ever had is Montieths Bitter, out of Nelson, New Zealand.


----------



## Skull Pilot

martybegan said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah IPA is all the rage now but I don't care for them
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like them at first either, but, now that I'm used to them, the traditional beers taste like water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define traditional beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bud, Bud Light, Miller, Coors, etc. I had a Heineicken recently. Terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are common beers but hardly traditional
> 
> I don't drink a lot of those pissy pilsners
> 
> IPAs have been around for a long time they're just now getting popular.  I don't mind a hoppy beer but The IPAs do nothing for me because they seem to be all one note.
> 
> I'll take a Sam Adams Boston Ale any day it's just a more complex flavor palette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funny thing is in NYC the IPA craze is finally starting to wind down. You are now seeing more Porters and Sour Beers.
> 
> I am a big fan of porters. Sour beer not so much, but they have been growing on me.
Click to expand...

Love porters 

I also like the really good reds and ambers like Smithwicks and BelHaven


----------



## martybegan

Skull Pilot said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like them at first either, but, now that I'm used to them, the traditional beers taste like water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define traditional beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bud, Bud Light, Miller, Coors, etc. I had a Heineicken recently. Terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are common beers but hardly traditional
> 
> I don't drink a lot of those pissy pilsners
> 
> IPAs have been around for a long time they're just now getting popular.  I don't mind a hoppy beer but The IPAs do nothing for me because they seem to be all one note.
> 
> I'll take a Sam Adams Boston Ale any day it's just a more complex flavor palette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funny thing is in NYC the IPA craze is finally starting to wind down. You are now seeing more Porters and Sour Beers.
> 
> I am a big fan of porters. Sour beer not so much, but they have been growing on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love porters
> 
> I also like the really good reds and ambers like Smithwicks and BelHaven
Click to expand...


I go to Irish bars in NY, so usually Smithwicks is on tap around 75% of the time. Forgot to add that to my list of "go to's"


----------



## iamwhatiseem

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the old joke go's, "how is American beer like making love in a canoe?  They're both fucking close to water!"  Yes, American beer is pretty dreadful.  The best I have ever had is Montieths Bitter, out of Nelson, New Zealand.
Click to expand...


Hands down, America makes arguably the best beer in the world...in just about any style.
Problem is, everyone thinks Bud-Miller-Coors (called adjunct lager) is all that America makes.
Craft beer in America is (Thank God) making massive headway into the market place.
Just 5 years ago Craft beer had less than 3% share, now near 7% and climbing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Skull Pilot said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like them at first either, but, now that I'm used to them, the traditional beers taste like water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define traditional beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bud, Bud Light, Miller, Coors, etc. I had a Heineicken recently. Terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are common beers but hardly traditional
> 
> I don't drink a lot of those pissy pilsners
> 
> IPAs have been around for a long time they're just now getting popular.  I don't mind a hoppy beer but The IPAs do nothing for me because they seem to be all one note.
> 
> I'll take a Sam Adams Boston Ale any day it's just a more complex flavor palette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funny thing is in NYC the IPA craze is finally starting to wind down. You are now seeing more Porters and Sour Beers.
> 
> I am a big fan of porters. Sour beer not so much, but they have been growing on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love porters
> 
> I also like the really good reds and ambers like Smithwicks and BelHaven
Click to expand...


Anchor Porter is awesome


----------



## martybegan

iamwhatiseem said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define traditional beer
> 
> 
> 
> Bud, Bud Light, Miller, Coors, etc. I had a Heineicken recently. Terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are common beers but hardly traditional
> 
> I don't drink a lot of those pissy pilsners
> 
> IPAs have been around for a long time they're just now getting popular.  I don't mind a hoppy beer but The IPAs do nothing for me because they seem to be all one note.
> 
> I'll take a Sam Adams Boston Ale any day it's just a more complex flavor palette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funny thing is in NYC the IPA craze is finally starting to wind down. You are now seeing more Porters and Sour Beers.
> 
> I am a big fan of porters. Sour beer not so much, but they have been growing on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love porters
> 
> I also like the really good reds and ambers like Smithwicks and BelHaven
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anchor Porter is awesome
Click to expand...


This is one of my favorites:

SWEET BABY JESUS - Duclaw Brewing Company


----------



## peach174

there4eyeM said:


> German beers are the measure.



Instead we have this





Watered down because of big government telling us the amount of alcohol allowed in beers.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I am not a beer "snob"....I am a beer enthusiast.
I enjoy beer for what it should be - the most versatile beverage on the planet. No other beverage comes in so many wildly different varieties. And when paired well...beer flat out goes better with food than wine. 
  And as a beer enthusiast - I _loathe_ American adjunct corporate beer. Bud-Miller-Coors, all of them is simply lager beer, made by replacing more quality grains with corn and rice because it is cheaper, then add 30-40% more water than a standard lager - and call it "premium lager"....


----------



## westwall

iamwhatiseem said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the old joke go's, "how is American beer like making love in a canoe?  They're both fucking close to water!"  Yes, American beer is pretty dreadful.  The best I have ever had is Montieths Bitter, out of Nelson, New Zealand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hands down, America makes arguably the best beer in the world...in just about any style.
> Problem is, everyone thinks Bud-Miller-Coors (called adjunct lager) is all that America makes.
> Craft beer in America is (Thank God) making massive headway into the market place.
> Just 5 years ago Craft beer had less than 3% share, now near 7% and climbing.
Click to expand...








I disagree with the "best" claim, but yes, the craft beers are starting to get good.  I get Fat Tire and Boulevard whenever possible as i know their quality, I also like the product line from Dogfish Head, especially their Midas Touch, that is a good beer!  But hands down the best I've ever had was the Montieths.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

martybegan said:


> This is one of my favorites:
> 
> SWEET BABY JESUS - Duclaw Brewing Company



I have tried that...very smooth


----------



## iamwhatiseem

westwall said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the old joke go's, "how is American beer like making love in a canoe?  They're both fucking close to water!"  Yes, American beer is pretty dreadful.  The best I have ever had is Montieths Bitter, out of Nelson, New Zealand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hands down, America makes arguably the best beer in the world...in just about any style.
> Problem is, everyone thinks Bud-Miller-Coors (called adjunct lager) is all that America makes.
> Craft beer in America is (Thank God) making massive headway into the market place.
> Just 5 years ago Craft beer had less than 3% share, now near 7% and climbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with the "best" claim, but yes, the craft beers are starting to get good.  I get Fat Tire and Boulevard whenever possible as i know their quality, I also like the product line from Dogfish Head, especially their Midas Touch, that is a good beer!  But hands down the best I've ever had was the Montieths.
Click to expand...



Fat Tire and Boulevard are both decent brewers...heads above the corporate swill, but among craft brewers...average brewers. Just sayin.


----------



## peach174

iamwhatiseem said:


> I am not a beer "snob"....I am a beer enthusiast.
> I enjoy beer for what it should be - the most versatile beverage on the planet. No other beverage comes in so many wildly different varieties. And when paired well...beer flat out goes better with food than wine.
> And as a beer enthusiast - I _loathe_ American adjunct corporate beer. Bud-Miller-Coors, all of them is simply lager beer, made by replacing more quality grains with corn and rice because it is cheaper, then add 30-40% more water than a standard lager - and call it "premium lager"....



It's  not the Corporations fault its our Federal law.
Only 6% content is allowed no higher.
Our Progressives in government thinks it's for our best interest.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

peach174 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a beer "snob"....I am a beer enthusiast.
> I enjoy beer for what it should be - the most versatile beverage on the planet. No other beverage comes in so many wildly different varieties. And when paired well...beer flat out goes better with food than wine.
> And as a beer enthusiast - I _loathe_ American adjunct corporate beer. Bud-Miller-Coors, all of them is simply lager beer, made by replacing more quality grains with corn and rice because it is cheaper, then add 30-40% more water than a standard lager - and call it "premium lager"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's  not the Corporations fault its our Federal law.
> Only 6% content is allowed no higher.
> Our Progressives in government thinks it's for our best interest.
Click to expand...


Depends on the state you live in.
Indiana is one of the premiere craft beer states, and likewise, there are no Alc. % limits.
Three Floyds, one of the nations top brewers and in IN, makes beers as high as 13%


----------



## peach174

iamwhatiseem said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a beer "snob"....I am a beer enthusiast.
> I enjoy beer for what it should be - the most versatile beverage on the planet. No other beverage comes in so many wildly different varieties. And when paired well...beer flat out goes better with food than wine.
> And as a beer enthusiast - I _loathe_ American adjunct corporate beer. Bud-Miller-Coors, all of them is simply lager beer, made by replacing more quality grains with corn and rice because it is cheaper, then add 30-40% more water than a standard lager - and call it "premium lager"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's  not the Corporations fault its our Federal law.
> Only 6% content is allowed no higher.
> Our Progressives in government thinks it's for our best interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the state you live in.
> Indiana is one of the premiere craft beer states, and likewise, there are no Alc. % limits.
> Three Floyds, one of the nations top brewers and in IN, makes beers as high as 13%
Click to expand...


Agree I was talking about imports of German beer.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Haha......I was just reminded by a text from my better half to get some beer on the way home.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

peach174 said:


> Agree I was talking about imports of German beer.



Hmm...maybe there is something I didn't know, you sayin our government is limiting imports to 6%?


----------



## westwall

iamwhatiseem said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the old joke go's, "how is American beer like making love in a canoe?  They're both fucking close to water!"  Yes, American beer is pretty dreadful.  The best I have ever had is Montieths Bitter, out of Nelson, New Zealand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hands down, America makes arguably the best beer in the world...in just about any style.
> Problem is, everyone thinks Bud-Miller-Coors (called adjunct lager) is all that America makes.
> Craft beer in America is (Thank God) making massive headway into the market place.
> Just 5 years ago Craft beer had less than 3% share, now near 7% and climbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with the "best" claim, but yes, the craft beers are starting to get good.  I get Fat Tire and Boulevard whenever possible as i know their quality, I also like the product line from Dogfish Head, especially their Midas Touch, that is a good beer!  But hands down the best I've ever had was the Montieths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fat Tire and Boulevard are both decent brewers...heads above the corporate swill, but among craft brewers...average brewers. Just sayin.
Click to expand...






I know that.  My preference is Dog Fish as stated.


----------



## peach174

iamwhatiseem said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree I was talking about imports of German beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...maybe there is something I didn't know, you sayin our government is limiting imports to 6%?
Click to expand...


Yes
Imported Beer calories, carbohydrates and alcohol content
Nothing above 6%


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Getting ready to have one of these with some enchiladas....mmm..


----------



## ding




----------



## Stasha_Sz

A "Favorite Beer" is a somewhat nebulous term. My favorite, migrates with the season: yes, beer is seasonal, the heavier the better to fend off a chill winter day, crisp and cool to offset the baking Texas summer sun. As many posters have noted, the big commercial brewers here in the States seem to have forgotten that simple fact and churn out watered down rice and corn swill by the tanker load.

Thank God for craft brewers!

It being summertime here on the Katy Prairie, I get to enjoy a little gem of a Pilsner I discovered several years ago while out at COTA in Austin. Now, normally I avoid Austin, Texas' version of the land of fruits and nuts, like the plague, save for the sports car & F1 races at COTA and now, Live Oak Brewery.

Doing the pub crawl in one of the many back road backyard bars that cater to the local beer-snobs and their overly-hopped IPA's that were all in vogue at the time, I had had my fill of them, good as they are, when I noticed scrawled on the chalkboard: "Live Oak Pilz while it lasts". Why not?

Well worth it and probably my favorite Pilsner ever since. I can now get it, in cans, unfortunately, here on the KP, it for years was only available on tap and only in the Austin area. Rich golden color, the right amount of hops, not too heavy head and crisp on the tongue.





Their Big Bark Amber Lager and Oktoberfest are also well worth trying if you can get them. They also offer a Polish type called Grodziskie, after the once famous Polish type made in Grodzisk, that I hope is still available when I go to COTA for the WEC in September.
Home


----------



## Toro

Bud Light is shit.  I wouldn't cook with that swill.  

But there are many, many great American microbrewery beers.


----------



## Pete7469

Pudweiser products generally suck.

Most large scale domestic "beer" producing companies are selling swill. It's potable. Otherwise not worth drinking even when it's free unless you just happen to be thirsty.

First thread Tommy ever started that wasn't a fucking train wreck. Well done dipshit.


----------



## Pete7469

martybegan said:


> I do like a good wheat beer if I am sitting around outside during the summer. The others I listed are more for when you are doing something, like a game of can jam or cornhole.



LOL....

WHAT???


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Absolutely beer is seasonal.
In the cold months I gravitate to higher alc. and heavier beers like stouts, red ambers, marzen etc.
Warm months I drink IPAs and hoppy pale ales...in the heat of summer wheats and pils.

  I have been enjoying this one lately.......


----------



## martybegan

Pete7469 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like a good wheat beer if I am sitting around outside during the summer. The others I listed are more for when you are doing something, like a game of can jam or cornhole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....
> 
> WHAT???
Click to expand...


This. Tsk Tsk, mind in the gutter.


----------



## Pete7469

martybegan said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like a good wheat beer if I am sitting around outside during the summer. The others I listed are more for when you are doing something, like a game of can jam or cornhole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....
> 
> WHAT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This. Tsk Tsk, mind in the gutter.
Click to expand...


LOL...

OK... yes my mind was definitely gutter dwelling.


Domestic Pilsners pretty much suck, but for summer outdoor shit like fishing, BBQ'ing, and that sort of thing I'll pound Miller Lite all day long. It has just enough alcohol to maintain a buzz, and since it's mostly water you stay hydrated. If I'm drinking to enjoy the beverage the last thing I will touch is a mass manufactured Pudweiser product.


----------



## martybegan

Pete7469 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like a good wheat beer if I am sitting around outside during the summer. The others I listed are more for when you are doing something, like a game of can jam or cornhole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....
> 
> WHAT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This. Tsk Tsk, mind in the gutter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...
> 
> OK... yes my mind was definitely gutter dwelling.
> 
> 
> Domestic Pilsners pretty much suck, but for summer outdoor shit like fishing, BBQ'ing, and that sort of thing I'll pound Miller Lite all day long. It has just enough alcohol to maintain a buzz, and since it's mostly water you stay hydrated. If I'm drinking to enjoy the beverage the last thing I will touch is a mass manufactured Pudweiser product.
Click to expand...


If I go Miller I always go with the High Life, aka the "champagne of beers"


----------



## Eloy

Tommy Tainant said:


> ...
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?


Your question has to do with marketing and even politics.
You mention two brands and cannot account for their popularity. It cannot be because of taste, you suggest, because there are better American beers available. Hard right Republicans will drink Coors because, it discriminated against Mexican-Americans in hiring. Gays also boycotted Coors because of discrimination. In 1977 the company hired scabs during strike and a decade later these scabs were permitted to ban the union. The Coors family have poured millions of dollars into Republican causes and they helped fount the right-wing Heritage Foundation in 1973. Chairman Pere Coors ran unsuccessfully for the United States Senate from Colorado in 2004 on, what else?, the Republican ticket. It is believed they supported what one Republican called the death squads in Nicaragua, "the moral equivalent of our Founding Fathers." It has been a truly nasty company that makes fizzy water for beer but ticks all the boxes for Republicans.

Europeans would not consider American Budweiser of any description to be beer as it is made with rice instead of barley. Americans drink it because it is cheap, clean, plentiful, and well-marketed.


----------



## martybegan

Eloy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your question has to do with marketing and even politics.
> You mention two brands and cannot account for their popularity. It cannot be because of taste, you suggest, because there are better American beers available. Hard right Republicans will drink Coors because, it discriminated against Mexican-Americans in hiring. Gays also boycotted Coors because of discrimination. In 1977 the company hired scabs during strike and a decade later these scabs were permitted to ban the union. The Coors family have poured millions of dollars into Republican causes and they helped fount the right-wing Heritage Foundation in 1973. Chairman Pere Coors ran unsuccessfully for the United States Senate from Colorado in 2004 on, what else?, the Republican ticket. It is believed they supported what one Republican called the death squads in Nicaragua, "the moral equivalent of our Founding Fathers." It has been a truly nasty company that makes fizzy water for beer but ticks all the boxes for Republicans.
> 
> Europeans would not consider American Budweiser of any description to be beer as it is made with rice instead of barley. Americans drink it because it is cheap, clean, plentiful, and well-marketed.
Click to expand...


hey dipshit, can you attempt to keep politics out of a thread on freaking beer?
Are you even capable of that?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Eloy said:


> Your question has to do with marketing and even politics.
> You mention two brands and cannot account for their popularity. It cannot be because of taste, you suggest, because there are better American beers available. Hard right Republicans will drink Coors because, it discriminated against Mexican-Americans in hiring. Gays also boycotted Coors because of discrimination. In 1977 the company hired scabs during strike and a decade later these scabs were permitted to ban the union. The Coors family have poured millions of dollars into Republican causes and they helped fount the right-wing Heritage Foundation in 1973. Chairman Pere Coors ran unsuccessfully for the United States Senate from Colorado in 2004 on, what else?, the Republican ticket. It is believed they supported what one Republican called the death squads in Nicaragua, "the moral equivalent of our Founding Fathers." It has been a truly nasty company that makes fizzy water for beer but ticks all the boxes for Republicans.
> 
> Europeans would not consider American Budweiser of any description to be beer as it is made with rice instead of barley. Americans drink it because it is cheap, clean, plentiful, and well-marketed.



*And again.........*

*



*


----------



## Darkwind

What the hell is a slab of beer?

BTW, brew your own and you'll never drink commercial again.


----------



## Bonzi

So when do we get started iamwhatiseem ?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> So when do we get started iamwhatiseem ?


 Well we're getting a puppy today...so can't brew beer this weekend...besides you work tomorrow


----------



## Pete7469

Eloy said:


> Your question has to do with marketing and even politics.
> You mention two brands and cannot account for their popularity. It cannot be because of taste, you suggest, because there are better American beers available. Hard right Republicans will drink Coors because, it discriminated against Mexican-Americans in hiring. Gays also boycotted Coors because of discrimination. In 1977 the company hired scabs during strike and a decade later these scabs were permitted to ban the union. The Coors family have poured millions of dollars into Republican causes and they helped fount the right-wing Heritage Foundation in 1973. Chairman Pere Coors ran unsuccessfully for the United States Senate from Colorado in 2004 on, what else?, the Republican ticket. It is believed they supported what one Republican called the death squads in Nicaragua, "the moral equivalent of our Founding Fathers." It has been a truly nasty company that makes fizzy water for beer but ticks all the boxes for Republicans.
> 
> Europeans would not consider American Budweiser of any description to be beer as it is made with rice instead of barley. Americans drink it because it is cheap, clean, plentiful, and well-marketed.



Looks like I'll be drinking Coors again soon. Anything that irritates a bed wetting leftist parasite is a worthy cause.


----------



## Eloy

martybegan said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your question has to do with marketing and even politics.
> You mention two brands and cannot account for their popularity. It cannot be because of taste, you suggest, because there are better American beers available. Hard right Republicans will drink Coors because, it discriminated against Mexican-Americans in hiring. Gays also boycotted Coors because of discrimination. In 1977 the company hired scabs during strike and a decade later these scabs were permitted to ban the union. The Coors family have poured millions of dollars into Republican causes and they helped fount the right-wing Heritage Foundation in 1973. Chairman Pere Coors ran unsuccessfully for the United States Senate from Colorado in 2004 on, what else?, the Republican ticket. It is believed they supported what one Republican called the death squads in Nicaragua, "the moral equivalent of our Founding Fathers." It has been a truly nasty company that makes fizzy water for beer but ticks all the boxes for Republicans.
> 
> Europeans would not consider American Budweiser of any description to be beer as it is made with rice instead of barley. Americans drink it because it is cheap, clean, plentiful, and well-marketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, can you attempt to keep politics out of a thread on freaking beer?
> Are you even capable of that?
Click to expand...


----------



## martybegan

Eloy said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your question has to do with marketing and even politics.
> You mention two brands and cannot account for their popularity. It cannot be because of taste, you suggest, because there are better American beers available. Hard right Republicans will drink Coors because, it discriminated against Mexican-Americans in hiring. Gays also boycotted Coors because of discrimination. In 1977 the company hired scabs during strike and a decade later these scabs were permitted to ban the union. The Coors family have poured millions of dollars into Republican causes and they helped fount the right-wing Heritage Foundation in 1973. Chairman Pere Coors ran unsuccessfully for the United States Senate from Colorado in 2004 on, what else?, the Republican ticket. It is believed they supported what one Republican called the death squads in Nicaragua, "the moral equivalent of our Founding Fathers." It has been a truly nasty company that makes fizzy water for beer but ticks all the boxes for Republicans.
> 
> Europeans would not consider American Budweiser of any description to be beer as it is made with rice instead of barley. Americans drink it because it is cheap, clean, plentiful, and well-marketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, can you attempt to keep politics out of a thread on freaking beer?
> Are you even capable of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Evidently not.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

martybegan said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your question has to do with marketing and even politics.
> You mention two brands and cannot account for their popularity. It cannot be because of taste, you suggest, because there are better American beers available. Hard right Republicans will drink Coors because, it discriminated against Mexican-Americans in hiring. Gays also boycotted Coors because of discrimination. In 1977 the company hired scabs during strike and a decade later these scabs were permitted to ban the union. The Coors family have poured millions of dollars into Republican causes and they helped fount the right-wing Heritage Foundation in 1973. Chairman Pere Coors ran unsuccessfully for the United States Senate from Colorado in 2004 on, what else?, the Republican ticket. It is believed they supported what one Republican called the death squads in Nicaragua, "the moral equivalent of our Founding Fathers." It has been a truly nasty company that makes fizzy water for beer but ticks all the boxes for Republicans.
> 
> Europeans would not consider American Budweiser of any description to be beer as it is made with rice instead of barley. Americans drink it because it is cheap, clean, plentiful, and well-marketed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, can you attempt to keep politics out of a thread on freaking beer?
> Are you even capable of that?
Click to expand...



Eloy is by definition an internet troll.
He goes from thread to thread and takes an anti-approach to whatever the thread us about.
A troll.
And the best thing to do with a troll is to expose them and then ignore them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah IPA is all the rage now but I don't care for them
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like them at first either, but, now that I'm used to them, the traditional beers taste like water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define traditional beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bud, Bud Light, Miller, Coors, etc. I had a Heineicken recently. Terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are common beers but hardly traditional
> 
> I don't drink a lot of those pissy pilsners
> 
> IPAs have been around for a long time they're just now getting popular.  I don't mind a hoppy beer but The IPAs do nothing for me because they seem to be all one note.
> 
> I'll take a Sam Adams Boston Ale any day it's just a more complex flavor palette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funny thing is in NYC the IPA craze is finally starting to wind down. You are now seeing more Porters and Sour Beers.
> 
> I am a big fan of porters. Sour beer not so much, but they have been growing on me.
Click to expand...

Whats a sour beer Marty ?


----------



## martybegan

Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like them at first either, but, now that I'm used to them, the traditional beers taste like water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define traditional beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bud, Bud Light, Miller, Coors, etc. I had a Heineicken recently. Terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are common beers but hardly traditional
> 
> I don't drink a lot of those pissy pilsners
> 
> IPAs have been around for a long time they're just now getting popular.  I don't mind a hoppy beer but The IPAs do nothing for me because they seem to be all one note.
> 
> I'll take a Sam Adams Boston Ale any day it's just a more complex flavor palette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funny thing is in NYC the IPA craze is finally starting to wind down. You are now seeing more Porters and Sour Beers.
> 
> I am a big fan of porters. Sour beer not so much, but they have been growing on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats a sour beer Marty ?
Click to expand...




Tommy Tainant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like them at first either, but, now that I'm used to them, the traditional beers taste like water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define traditional beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bud, Bud Light, Miller, Coors, etc. I had a Heineicken recently. Terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are common beers but hardly traditional
> 
> I don't drink a lot of those pissy pilsners
> 
> IPAs have been around for a long time they're just now getting popular.  I don't mind a hoppy beer but The IPAs do nothing for me because they seem to be all one note.
> 
> I'll take a Sam Adams Boston Ale any day it's just a more complex flavor palette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funny thing is in NYC the IPA craze is finally starting to wind down. You are now seeing more Porters and Sour Beers.
> 
> I am a big fan of porters. Sour beer not so much, but they have been growing on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats a sour beer Marty ?
Click to expand...


Sour beer - Wikipedia

To me Sour beers are the response to the over-hopped IPA period we are currently leaving.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

martybegan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define traditional beer
> 
> 
> 
> Bud, Bud Light, Miller, Coors, etc. I had a Heineicken recently. Terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are common beers but hardly traditional
> 
> I don't drink a lot of those pissy pilsners
> 
> IPAs have been around for a long time they're just now getting popular.  I don't mind a hoppy beer but The IPAs do nothing for me because they seem to be all one note.
> 
> I'll take a Sam Adams Boston Ale any day it's just a more complex flavor palette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funny thing is in NYC the IPA craze is finally starting to wind down. You are now seeing more Porters and Sour Beers.
> 
> I am a big fan of porters. Sour beer not so much, but they have been growing on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats a sour beer Marty ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define traditional beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bud, Bud Light, Miller, Coors, etc. I had a Heineicken recently. Terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are common beers but hardly traditional
> 
> I don't drink a lot of those pissy pilsners
> 
> IPAs have been around for a long time they're just now getting popular.  I don't mind a hoppy beer but The IPAs do nothing for me because they seem to be all one note.
> 
> I'll take a Sam Adams Boston Ale any day it's just a more complex flavor palette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The funny thing is in NYC the IPA craze is finally starting to wind down. You are now seeing more Porters and Sour Beers.
> 
> I am a big fan of porters. Sour beer not so much, but they have been growing on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats a sour beer Marty ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sour beer - Wikipedia
> 
> To me Sour beers are the response to the over-hopped IPA period we are currently leaving.
Click to expand...

Cheers. Its a new one on me. I recognise a few of the Belgian brands but only vaguely. I will keep my eye open for this.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?


/----/ I use Bud Light to rinse out my gym socks while I'm sipping on Shiner's Bock.


----------



## Bonzi

If you are looking for a GREAT Pumpkin ale, this is AWESOME!


----------



## Eloy

Bonzi said:


> If you are looking for a GREAT Pumpkin ale, this is AWESOME!


Eewww!


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bonzi said:


> If you are looking for a GREAT Pumpkin ale, this is AWESOME!


/----/ If I want pumpkin, I order pumpkin pie. If I want beer, I buy beer. But I'd never eat pumpkin pie while drinking beer.


----------



## Bonzi

It really is good! Another fall beer you might like is Oktoberfest by Sierra Nevada


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bonzi said:


> It really is good! Another fall beer you might like is Oktoberfest by Sierra Nevada


/----/ If it's sweet I wouldn't like it. I prefer dry hoppy Ales.


----------



## Bonzi

Cellblock2429 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is good! Another fall beer you might like is Oktoberfest by Sierra Nevada
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ If it's sweet I wouldn't like it. I prefer dry hoppy Ales.
Click to expand...

Ever had Zombie DUST?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Having a smoooth chocolately Buffalo Sweat Stout right now....mmmm...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Italian Lager - Im not a big lager drinker but this is excellent. Beer always tastes better in the proper glass in my opinion.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

This is what I meant to post in my previous posting. For some reason it didnt appear. This is my favourite beer glass at the moment. Do you have any fave glasses ?


----------



## Missourian

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?



Bud is owned by InBev Belgium...so,  if you want to blame someone,  you can catch a train.


----------



## Missourian

I've been drinking this of late...the only beer I can stand.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Missourian said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs T brought home a slab of Bud Light the other day and I have to say how underwhelmed I am. It tastes of piss and I still have about 9 cans to get through.
> 
> She got it cheap because it isnt selling. Thank God she didnt buy all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got me thinking of American beers. I remember from my visits there that your drinking culture is different to ours in that you do not drink heavily. Most of the beers I tried were ok but a bit underpowered. Probably to refrain you from getting drunk and killing each other in a drunken rage.
> 
> But I know that there is better out there. A few weeks ago I went to a wake in a local hotel and they were serving this beauty - ON DRAUGHT !! God Bless America !! It really enhanced my funeral experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipyard
> 
> So how do Coors and Bud achieve such dominance when there are real quality beers out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bud is owned by InBev Belgium...so,  if you want to blame someone,  you can catch a train.
Click to expand...

/——/ add a shot of vodka to raise the alcohol level or use it as a chaser for some bourbon


----------



## toobfreak

If you want a really good German beer in a bottle, try the Dinkelacker DARK.


----------



## Inmar

toobfreak said:


> If you want a really good German beer in a bottle, try the Dinkelacker DARK.


The Ukrainian immigrant, who lives in Russia and shits on Russia.
n Ukraine they drink beer Obolon, but such jerks mom does not give money for beer


----------



## jane21august

For me, Budweiser is best.


----------

